# Telefonbuch in JAVA



## Angel Arts Grafix (17. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute! Ich habe ein Problem! Wir sollen mehrere JavaScript Programme schreiben , die ich auch alle erledingt habe aber eins schaffe ich einfach nicht, das Telefonbuch Programm!

Wir wollen 4 Variablen deklarieren ( Vorname , Nachname , Adresse , Telefonnummer )

die man in 4 textfeldern eingeben kann und die auf klick sollen wie unter:
"eintrag"+x+"vorname"
"eintrag"+x+"nachname"
"eintrag"+x+"adresse"
"eintrag"+x+"nummer" abgespeichert werden ( also immer eintrag1vorname , eintrag1nachname..... )

Wie man sich denken kann soll x bei jeden neuen eintrag um einen wert erhöht werden!

Das ist halt mein problem! Kann mir jemand helfen? Bzw. ist mir überhaupt noch zu helfen? 

Ich sage schonmal DANKE im vorraus


----------



## con-f-use (17. Mai 2005)

*Re: Telefonbuch in JS*

Und wo werden diese Einträge gespeichert? Egal, es wäre gut, wenn du mal posten würdest, was du bis jetzt hast. Warum erhöst du x nicht einfach bei jedem Eintrag um eins *var x = x + 1; *​ Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt dein Problem nicht. Solange du nichts mit Suche in Datenbanken oder schreiben einer Datei machen musst dürfte da überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## Angel Arts Grafix (17. Mai 2005)

*Re: Telefonbuch in JS*

ups, ich habe einen grossen fehler gemacht!

ich habe ja bei javascript gepostet! mist! soooory!  kann jemand diesen Thread verschieben? ( nach java)

was bich bis jetzt habe:


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class BorderLayout1 extends Applet{

 public void init(){
    FlowLayout layout = new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER);
    
    


    setLayout(layout);
    int x = 1;
    String[ ] daten;
    daten = new String[200];
    
    daten[x] = "Max";
    daten[x+1] = "Mustermann";
    daten[x+2] = "Musterstraße";
    daten[x+3] = "0421/123456";
  
    TextField n1 = new TextField(daten[x],10);
    TextField n2 = new TextField(daten[x+1],10);
    TextField n3 = new TextField(daten[x+2],10);
    TextField n4 = new TextField(daten[x+3],10);
    Button b1 = new Button("Eintragen");


    add(n1);
    add(n2);
    add(n3);
    add(n4);
    add(b1);
   
		
  }

}
```

Ich will jetzt das wenn man auf den Button (b1 ) klickt als erstes x auf 5 gesetzt wird (da 1 - 4 daten der 1. person sind ) also x = x+4; und dann die daten die in den 3 feldern sind unter

daten[x] ( was jetzt nicht mehr 1 sondern 5 ist )
daten[x+1] ( was jetzt nicht mehr 2 sondern 6 ist ) usw.

also per eintrag werden die nächsten 4 Arrays mit den jeweiligen daten gefüllt


----------

